# What is the best T5HO Bulb brand?



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey everyone, 

I'm about to upgrade lighting and was wondering which of the following T5HO bulb brands I should buy. 

1) ATI
2) Geismann
3) Korallen-Zucht
4) UV Ligthing

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Bulbs that I have used with excellent results:

ATI Blue plus and Aqua Blue Special (12,000K)
KZ Fiji Purple
AquaScience Special (15,000K), Duo (17,500K) and Blue (22,000K)
UVL Actinic and Actinic White

JME/HTH


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Where does everyone get these? Online? I always here about these brands but have never seen them for sale. I went with cheap coralifes when I got my Tek light cuz I had no $$ left but next time I'd like to get good ones...

Carmen


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Most of the marine LFS in the GTA have them - SUM, NAFB, ORG, RR all have some or all of these bulbs in stock


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Wilson,

Thanks for the reply; but out of all these brands, which do you prefer the most?

Also, what combination of bulb colors would you suggest for my tank's inhabitants (Display grade macro algea + LPS and Soft Corals)?

Thanks again.



wtac said:


> Bulbs that I have used with excellent results:
> 
> ATI Blue plus and Aqua Blue Special (12,000K)
> KZ Fiji Purple
> ...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Cypher, do you have a lot of pink/red/purple LPS? If so, try the KZ FP for sure, as it will really bring out those colours. Also, the UVL Actinic white has a similar effect, although not as pronounced.

I think most people run mostly ATI Blue/Blue specials (1:1), with other bulbs in between, although a lot of people have been liking the other KZ bulbs (besides the raved about Fiji Purples).


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL I guess I'm usually blinded by the corals when I visit these places and don't look at anything else . Might have to visit ORG on the weekend. And while I'm there, there's this empty spot in my tank...

Thanks!
Carmen



ameekplec. said:


> Most of the marine LFS in the GTA have them - SUM, NAFB, ORG, RR all have some or all of these bulbs in stock


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

There is no one brand that I prefer. They all are top notch products with very high PAR ratings compared to other brands of similar K temperatures.

As ameek mentioned, many use ATI Blue/Blue Specials (1:1) and for more red to "POP", swop out one of the bulbs for the KZFP's for the overall desired look.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Ameekplec and Wilson,

If I go with an all actinic (I'm thinking 6 bulb TEK) setup, will it affect my macro algae in a negative way at all? I like my macros and have gone great lengths to find the types I have so I wanna keep 'em lol. 

Thanks again.

Oh yeah, and yes, I do have a decent amount of purple/ red/ orange softies and lps - not a huge amount though.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Giesemann and KZ are available at SUM. UVL I had to get from MOPS.ca. I have not found local source for ATI bulbs. SUM stopped carrying aquascience bulbs.

I'm happy with Giesemann + KZ + UVL combination. 

Any light would be good for macro algae.. just my opinion.

I'd get Pure Actinic, Super Blue, KZ Fiji Purple, for best color.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

north american sells ati,kz, geisman, uvl..


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

SUM has a special this weekend on 24 & 36" T5HO bulbs... 20% off or something...


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Just called NAFB, they don't carry kz but do have ati.



cablemike said:


> north american sells ati,kz, geisman, uvl..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

SUM carries KZ.

You can also order them online - goreef.com has ATI, KZ and AS bulbs. I think they still have a buy 6 bulbs get free shipping promo.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Cypher said:


> Just called NAFB, they don't carry kz but do have ati.


who did you speak with? I clearly saw and held one in my hand.. there mixed in with the ati bulbs.. i bet who ever you spoke to has no idea and assumed they are all ati bulbs..


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I spoke with John's wife. How much were they at NAFB btw?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

the 24" were $28.00 for ati.. mind you it all depends who you ask.. john will give a cheaper price then his wife.. she wanted 10.00 for a bag of chaeto.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm talking about the KZ bulbs, how much were they? Btw, I got quoted $25/bulb for 36" ati - then again I'm planning on buying an entire lighting setup too.


----------

